# ثلاثون قالب لأشكال توضيحية من اكسل 2007



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 أغسطس 2009)

باقة مجانية مكونة من ثلاثين قالب لأشكال توضيحية, أحببت مشاركتكم بها.​ 
مع خالص التحية والأمنيات بالتوفيق للجميع​ 
الرابط
30 Chart Templates - Excel 2007.xlsx​


----------



## mustafasas (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيد طه محمد (3 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم يا مهندس جلال على الملف الجميل , قوالب رائعة جداً
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Hasan Abdullah (3 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكور يا باش مهندس جلال على الملف الجميل المفيد *
*وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 أغسطس 2009)

mustafasas قال:


> شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


 
العفو أخي مصطفى..
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع.

خالص التحية لك.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 أغسطس 2009)

سيد طه محمد قال:


> تسلم يا مهندس جلال على الملف الجميل , قوالب رائعة جداً
> جزاك الله كل خير


 
سلمك الله من كل شر أخي سيد طه..
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع, وعلى وصفك الجميل والمفرح للقوالب.

خالص التحية لك.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 أغسطس 2009)

hasan abdullah قال:


> *مشكور يا باش مهندس جلال على الملف الجميل المفيد *
> 
> 
> *وجزاك الله كل خير*​


 

العفو أخي حسن..
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع, وعلى وصفك الجميل والمفرح للملف.

خالص التحية لك.


----------



## bryar (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 أغسطس 2009)

bryar قال:


> شكرا ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


 
العفو أخيbryar ..
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع. ونتمنى ان يوفق الله الجميع.

خالص التحية لك.


----------



## هديل كريم (5 أغسطس 2009)

القوالب رائعه ..شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 أغسطس 2009)

hadeel karim قال:


> القوالب رائعه ..شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


 

حياك الله أخي هديل.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع, ووصفك المفرح للقوالب.

خالص التحية لك.


----------



## engahmedezz (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذة الافادة الرائعة
وشكراااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد اليمن27 (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا كثير لجميع القائمين على هذا الملتقى الشيق والرائع والمفيد


----------



## حـسن (8 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير

وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ISAM222 (8 أغسطس 2009)

thanks alot alot alot


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 أغسطس 2009)

engahmedezz قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذة الافادة الرائعة
> وشكراااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااا


 
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع أخي المهندس أحمد.

خالص التحية لك.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 أغسطس 2009)

احمد اليمن27 قال:


> شكرا كثير لجميع القائمين على هذا الملتقى الشيق والرائع والمفيد


 

مرحبا بك أخي المهندس أحمد اليمن.
وشكرا لك إختيارك الكريم موضوعي ليكون منصة إنطلاق مشاركتك الأولى. ونرجو المزيد.

امنياتي لك بالتوفيق مع خالص التحية لك.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 أغسطس 2009)

حـسن قال:


> جزاك الله خير
> 
> وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


 
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع أخي حسن.

خالص التحية لك.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 أغسطس 2009)

isam222 قال:


> thanks alot alot alot


 
حياك الله أخي عصام.

شكرا لك تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع.

خالص التحية لك.


----------



## دعيج (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووور اخوي والله يجزاك خير


----------



## ابوأبي (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي جلال على القوالب الرائعه


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 أكتوبر 2009)

دعيج قال:


> مشكوووووووور اخوي والله يجزاك خير


 
حياك الله أخي دعيج.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ابوأبي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي جلال على القوالب الرائعه


 

حياك الله أخي ابو أبي.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع.


----------



## صلاح سالم علي (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*Thank u*

جزاك الله خير .. الله يعطيك العافية و يوفقك لما فيه خير إخوانك ..


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (10 أكتوبر 2009)

صلاح سالم علي قال:


> جزاك الله خير .. الله يعطيك العافية و يوفقك لما فيه خير إخوانك ..


 
حياك الله أخي صلاح سالم علي.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع. 

وأحسن الله إلينا وإليكم بالعافية والتوفيق.


----------



## أديب السعيدي (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل 1980 (18 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووور أخى
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (18 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 يوليو 2010)

أديب السعيدي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
حياك الله أخي أديب السعيدي.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 يوليو 2010)

عادل 1980 قال:


> مشكوووووور أخى
> جزاك الله خيراً


 
حياك الله أخي عادل.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 يوليو 2010)

علي محمد يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي علي محمد يوسف.
جزاكم الله عني خيرا على تواصلكم الكريم مع الموضوع ودعائكم الطيب. 

حفظكم الله بخير وعافية.


----------



## Eng.A1 (24 يوليو 2010)

ميرسي جدا يا بشمهندس


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (24 يوليو 2010)

eng.a1 قال:


> ميرسي جدا يا بشمهندس


 
العفو ياباشا.
مشكور على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## احمدهارون (26 يوليو 2010)

thanks


----------



## raed911 (27 يوليو 2010)

فعلا قوالب مفيده - جزاك الله كل الخير اخي الكريم وسلمت يدك على هذه المشاركه الطيبه  

تحياتي ...


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (27 يوليو 2010)

احمدهارون قال:


> thanks


 
العفو أخي احمد هارون.
مشكور على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (27 يوليو 2010)

raed911 قال:


> فعلا قوالب مفيده - جزاك الله كل الخير اخي الكريم وسلمت يدك على هذه المشاركه الطيبه
> 
> تحياتي ...


 
حياك الله أخي raed911.
جزاك الله عني خيرا على تواصلكم الكريم مع الموضوع ودعائكم الطيب. 
تحياتي وتقديري لك.


----------



## أبو عبد الرحمن الف (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (28 يوليو 2010)

أبو عبد الرحمن الف قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
حياك الله أخي أبو عبد الرحمن الف.
جزاك الله عني خيرا على تواصلكم الكريم مع الموضوع.


----------



## مهندس عبدالله الحد (23 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووووووور جهد رائع جدا
تحيتي لك وفقك الله


----------



## عبدالله غنوي (24 فبراير 2012)

بوركت


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (27 فبراير 2012)

مهندس عبدالله الحد قال:


> مشكوووووووووور جهد رائع جدا
> تحيتي لك وفقك الله



حياك الله أخي مهندس عبدالله الحد.
شكرا لك على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب. 
تحياتي وتقديري لك.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (27 فبراير 2012)

عبدالله غنوي قال:


> بوركت



آمين واياك أخي الكريم.


----------



## باسل أفندي (28 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي... ولي عودة بعد المشاهدة


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (28 فبراير 2012)

باسل أفندي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخي... ولي عودة بعد المشاهدة



حياك الله أخي باسل أفندي.
شكرا لك على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع.


----------

